# اريد الدخول في المسيحية



## midou_midou (5 سبتمبر 2008)

انا من الجزائر اريد الدخول في الديانة المسيحية والخروج من الديانة المسلمة كيف يتم ذلك وهل يخفر لي الرب ارجو الاجابة


----------



## My Rock (5 سبتمبر 2008)

لماذا تريد الايمان بالمسيحية؟
هل تعرف اي شئ عن المسيحية و الكتاب المقدس؟


----------



## midou_midou (5 سبتمبر 2008)

انا سمعت ان المسيحية فيها الكتير من الحب والتعاطف بين الرب و الانسان
ولا يدعوا الى القتل والحرب كما يدعو عليه الاسلام
ارجوك علمني ازاي ادخل في المسيحية ارجوك


----------



## midou_midou (5 سبتمبر 2008)

12 مشاهد ومافي رد


----------



## ROWIS (5 سبتمبر 2008)

*بص هتلاقي برامج علي التليفزيون 
ولو معرفتش هتلاقي الموقع بتاع ابونا زكريا بطرس
www.Fathrezakaria.com

هتلاقي فيه وعظات وقداسات
وانت لو دورت علي اي حاجة أكتبها في الجوجل وانت هتلاقي ملايين الصفحات 

ولو انت جدع يبقي تروح أقرب كنيسة وتسال علي الاب الكاهن وأكيد هو هايقول لك انت تروح فين وتعمل أيه

لكن علشان انت تاخد ايمانك وعلم من مجرد ناس بترد عليك في موضوع يبقي انت مش هاتوصل لاي حاجة لانه الله اعلم انت بتقول كده فعلا ولا انت بتكذب
*​


----------



## مرمر يوسف سيدهم (5 سبتمبر 2008)

عادى مفيش مشاكل روح لأقرب كنيسة واعرض طلبك على الكاهن
اما بالنسبة للطقوس و التعاليم الدينية المسيحية فممكن تتعلمها من خلال المنتدى، كل شئ موجود ومتاح.
هذا اذا كانت رغبتك صحيحة وصادقة.


----------



## My Rock (5 سبتمبر 2008)

midou_midou قال:


> انا سمعت ان المسيحية فيها الكتير من الحب والتعاطف بين الرب و الانسان
> ولا يدعوا الى القتل والحرب كما يدعو عليه الاسلام
> ارجوك علمني ازاي ادخل في المسيحية ارجوك


 

لا ينفع ان تسمع
يجب ان تقرأ و تعرف بنفسك

اقرأ الكتاب المقدس الموجود باعلى المنتدى (خاصة العهد الجديد) و تعرف على المسيحية بنفسك و بعدها قرر القبول و الأيمان بالمسيح


----------



## املا (5 سبتمبر 2008)

فكر كويس حبيبي انتا عم تتخذ قرار مصيري و يمكن اهم قرار بحياتك بنصحك تفهم المسيحيه كويس و تقرا الكتاب المقدس


----------



## taten (6 سبتمبر 2008)

*عليك ان تكون حذر ولا تناقش هذا الموضوع لا مع اهلك ولا مع اصدقائك واذا كنت تنتوى قراءة كتب عن المسيحية عليك ان تخفيها فى مكان سرى وعليك ان تفكر كيف ستخرج من الجزائر وكيف ستدبر احوالك 
حاليآ ما تستطيع ان تفعلة هو ان تقرأ عن المسيحية واذا اقتنعت عليك ان تبحث عن كنيسة تقبل ان تعمدك لتصير مسيحيآ ابحث عن المتنصرين من قبلك من الممكن ان يساعدوك كثيرآ *


----------



## taten (6 سبتمبر 2008)

*اة هناك غرف مسيحية كثيرة فى البال توك من الممكن ان تدخلها وتسئل كيفما شئت والبرنامج من الممكن ان تحصل علية من هذا الموقع*http://www.paltalk.com


----------



## زهرة يثرب (13 سبتمبر 2008)

taten قال:


> *عليك ان تكون حذر ولا تناقش هذا الموضوع لا مع اهلك ولا مع اصدقائك واذا كنت تنتوى قراءة كتب عن المسيحية عليك ان تخفيها فى مكان سرى وعليك ان تفكر كيف ستخرج من الجزائر وكيف ستدبر احوالك
> حاليآ ما تستطيع ان تفعلة هو ان تقرأ عن المسيحية واذا اقتنعت عليك ان تبحث عن كنيسة تقبل ان تعمدك لتصير مسيحيآ ابحث عن المتنصرين من قبلك من الممكن ان يساعدوك كثيرآ *



يا اخ ادام قلت كن حذر ولا تناقش احد في هذا الموضوع واخفي الكتب المسيحية في مكان سري 
يبقي انت اكيييييييييييد تعلم انك في ضلال كبير وغلطان وتعلم مدي رد فعل المسلمين 


الحمد لله انى خلقت من اب وام مسلمااان


----------



## زهرة يثرب (13 سبتمبر 2008)

يا اخي في الاسلام ميدو تراجع تراجع تراجع عن قرارك 
وبعدين انا مو مصدقة انك من الجزائر لهجتك مصرية


----------



## hesseny2000 (13 سبتمبر 2008)

> انا سمعت ان المسيحية فيها الكتير من الحب والتعاطف بين الرب و الانسان
> ولا يدعوا الى القتل والحرب كما يدعو عليه الاسلام
> ارجوك علمني ازاي ادخل في المسيحية ارجوك



كذاب كبيرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر
في حد ف الجزائر بيتكلم ويقول (ازاي ) 
(ازاي) بتاعت المصريين والمصريين فط 
يكذاب يبتاع الجزائر 
العب بعيد 
وبعدين يعني هي الكنائس 
خلصت من الجزائر 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (13 سبتمبر 2008)

++ الحقيقة أن اللهجة مصرية فعلاً ، وعلى الأخ صاحب الموضوع أن يفسر ذلك الأمر ، فإن المبنى على كذب ، لن يصل أبداً للحق .
++ الغاية -- فى المسيحية -- لا تبرر الوسيلة ، بل يجب أن تكون الغاية والوسيلة ، كليهما ، مقدسين .


----------



## midou_midou (14 سبتمبر 2008)

ok يا اخواني انا عارف انكم مسلمين وقلبكم محروق علشان انا دخلت المسيحية وتركت الاسلام 
صحيح انا من الجزائر بس ايه يعني لو تكلمت مصري اصلا لو تكلمت جزايري حد ماراح يفهم ولا شيوكمان انا اتكلم جزايري ولبناني ومصري 
وبعدين يا اخ hasseny2000 انت تعديت حدودك ووصفتي بالكذاب
وبعدين انتم شو دخل لكم باللهجتي اذ كانت مصرية ولا جزايرية انا طالب مساعدة مش تحقيق في اللهجة بتاعتي بااااااااااي


----------



## COMME UN ANGE (14 سبتمبر 2008)

midou_midou قال:


> ok يا اخواني انا عارف انكم مسلمين وقلبكم محروق علشان انا دخلت المسيحية وتركت الاسلام
> صحيح انا من الجزائر بس ايه يعني لو تكلمت مصري اصلا لو تكلمت جزايري حد ماراح يفهم ولا شيوكمان انا اتكلم جزايري ولبناني ومصري
> وبعدين يا اخ hasseny2000 انت تعديت حدودك ووصفتي بالكذاب
> وبعدين انتم شو دخل لكم باللهجتي اذ كانت مصرية ولا جزايرية انا طالب مساعدة مش تحقيق في اللهجة بتاعتي بااااااااااي[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## hesseny2000 (14 سبتمبر 2008)

الاخ المحتار  midou_midou
دخولك المسيحية لن يزيدها شيئا 
وتركك الاسلام لن ينقصه شيئا 
وحيراتك تقطر من كلامك اجلس مع نفسك وتحاور معها بصدق والرب سيهيدك الي سواء السبيل 
اما بالنسبة لوصفي لك في الكذاب فان اتأسف لك عليه وان كنت مازالت اعتقد انه حقيقي 


> وبعدين انتم شو دخل لكم باللهجتي اذ كانت مصرية ولا جزايرية انا طالب مساعدة مش تحقيق في اللهجة بتاعتي بااااااااااي


الكلام عنوان حال الانسان 

ربنا معاك


----------



## midou_midou (14 سبتمبر 2008)

oh yeh
 شكرا على الرد اخي


----------



## Coptic Adel (14 سبتمبر 2008)

*انا رأيي من رأيي اخي مكرم زكي شنودة*

*اعتقد كده*​


----------



## زهرة النرجس (14 سبتمبر 2008)

استغفر الله العظيم
اللهم ثبت قلبي على الايمان


----------



## ابو فهد (15 سبتمبر 2008)

هذا مو جزائرى هذى واضحة مثل الشمس الجزائريين مو بغراب علينا يابعدقلبى ههههههه


----------



## maryanne_omega (15 سبتمبر 2008)

مش مهم جزائرى مصرى   مهما كان  محدش بيدخل المسيحية ب مجرد السمع لكن ب القراءة  و الفهم  لو حسيت الكتاب المقدس و حبيت المسيحية و امنت ان امسيه صلب و مات و قام من الموت لاجلك  يبقى سعتها اقف امام الدنيا قول انا  مسيحى  لو ال متخفش مش هنتحايل عليك تكون مسيحى   لان الراعى يعرف خرافه جيدا و هم يعرفونه  فلو لك نصيب فى  المسيح هيكون   

و لالهنا المجد الدائم امين


----------



## ابو فهد (15 سبتمبر 2008)

هذا كذاب واضح كذبه هذا رجال من عندكم يا بوى


----------



## اغريغوريوس (15 سبتمبر 2008)

> هذا مو جزائرى هذى واضحة مثل الشمس الجزائريين مو بغراب علينا يابعدقلبى ههههههه



وايش عرف بدوو السعودية باللغة الجزائرية ولا بتشكك وخلاص ثم مالك متغاظ لية ؟؟؟؟


----------



## Coptic Adel (15 سبتمبر 2008)

ابو فهد قال:


> هذا كذاب واضح كذبه هذا رجال من عندكم يا بوى


 

*انا شايف هنا اتهام واضح يا اخ ابو فهد*

*اذا كنا كلنا شككنا فى الموضوع نفسه *

*فأزاي بعقلك الصغير والمحدود جداا*

* انه يبقى مننا واحنا اللي بنكدب وعاملين فيلم*

*ياريت طالما حضرتك فهمك علي قدك كده يبقي متردش احسن*​


----------



## ابو فهد (15 سبتمبر 2008)

و انا مو بعترض لك بالكلام يا ضيق الصدر


----------



## hesseny2000 (16 سبتمبر 2008)

اخواني الكرام 
من الواضح ان الاخ صاحب الموضوع قد صنع مايريد 
فأصبح نجم الموضوع خاصة مع تشاجرنا 
علي ماذا نتشاجر يا سادة 
واحد عايز يدخل المسيحية 
يتفضل 
يدخل ايه لازمته الشد والتقطيع 
ياجماعة اري ان الموضوع زاد عن حده 
مع حبي للجميع ​


----------



## midou_midou (17 سبتمبر 2008)

بالظبط الموضوع زاد عن حدو


----------



## انسان محتار (18 سبتمبر 2008)

midou_midou قال:


> انا سمعت ان المسيحية فيها الكتير من الحب والتعاطف بين الرب و الانسان
> ولا يدعوا الى القتل والحرب كما يدعو عليه الاسلام
> ارجوك علمني ازاي ادخل في المسيحية ارجوك


 



*# .................. #

ممنوع الكلام في السياسة

حرر بواسطة ........... fredyyy
*


----------



## Mor Antonios (18 سبتمبر 2008)

انسان محتار


*ما هذا المنطق عزيزي:*
*......هل السيد المسيح صلب على صليب معقوف ...او هل صليبنا معقوف...........*
*وهو انسان غير مؤمن بالله اساسا..فمنطقك غير سليم عزيزي.*
*ثم كل الحروب ان كانت على ..... ما دخل المسيحية فيها ؟ *
*لاسيما ان الرب يسوع لم يامرنا بالحرب او القتال؟ بل قال ان جاع عدوك اطعمة وان عطش فاسقه...وايضا لاتقاوموا الشر بالشر... وايضا الله محبة فمن يثبت بالمحبة يثبتت بالله والله فيه؟*
*........................*
*ارجوا ان تتكلم بشواهد من كلام السيد المسيح وليس بكلام مبني على استدلالات؟*


----------



## أَمَة (21 سبتمبر 2008)

رجل مؤمن قال:


> يا أخي لقد ترددوا في إجابتك لأنهم هم في الأصل غير مقتنعين بدينهم ،


 
أين هو التردد؟
وماذا يجبرنا على البقاء في ديننا
 لو كنا غير معتنعين فيه؟
وخصوصا أن ديننا لا أكراه فيه.​ 


> وأن الله لا يغفر أن يشرك به ويغفر ما دون ذلك وإن كنت أذنبت فاستغفر الله فلو بلغت ذنوبك عنان السماء غفرها لك فقط لا تشرك به أحدا


 
لا مغفرة للذنوب بدون السيد المسيح.
والمسيحيون لا يشركون بالله.
أنت تعرف عن المسيحية ما وسمعته عنها فقط
ولكنك لا تعرفها أبدا
السماع عن إنسان ليس كمعرفته​


----------



## حميدو (31 أكتوبر 2008)

ارد الدخول الى المسحية يااعزائ


----------



## fredyyy (1 نوفمبر 2008)

حميدو قال:


> ارد الدخول الى المسحية يااعزائ


 

*أخي حميدو *

*المسيحية لا ندخلها *

*بل بالايمان بصليب المسيح وفدائه وقوة دمه للغفران *

*تصبح مؤمن مسيحي وتتصالح مع الله وتصير إبناً مقبولاً مبرراً*

*هل تؤمن أن المسيح أحبك ومات لكي يعطيك الحياة ؟*


----------



## حميدو (1 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرن لك على حسن تصرفك ياعزيز forrdy


----------



## حميدو (1 نوفمبر 2008)

اخواني الكرام 
من الواضح ان الاخ صاحب الموضوع قد صنع مايريد 
فأصبح نجم الموضوع خاصة مع تشاجرنا 
علي ماذا نتشاجر يا سادة 
واحد عايز يدخل المسيحية 
يتفضل 
يدخل ايه لازمته الشد والتقطيع 
ياجماعة اري ان الموضوع زاد عن حده 
مع حبي للجميع


----------



## fredyyy (2 نوفمبر 2008)

حميدو قال:


> هل من جديد ياخواني


 


*الجديد عندك أخ حميدو في الإجابة عن سؤالي *

*



بل بالايمان بصليب المسيح وفدائه وقوة دمه للغفران 

تصبح مؤمن مسيحي وتتصالح مع الله وتصير إبناً مقبولاً مبرراً

هل تؤمن أن المسيح أحبك ومات لكي يعطيك الحياة ؟ 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
من فضلك فكر وجاوبني *


----------



## fredyyy (4 نوفمبر 2008)

وش منتظر اسلم قال:


> الله ما يغفر الشرك المسيحيين والعياذ بالله *يشركون* بالله شلون رب الكون ويكون له ام واخ وو استغفر الله


 

*لماذا تتكلم عن المسيحية التي شوهها لك لك كذباً علمائك*

*في المنتدي المسيحي لك فرصة عظيمة لتعرف الحقيقة بنفسك*

*كن قوي الشخصية وإسأل بموضوعية وخذ الحقيقة من أصحابها*


----------



## jojoedwar2009 (4 نوفمبر 2008)

*يجب يااخى انا تصلى بايمان من كل قلبك وقول يارب انت فين عرفنى طريقك وقولة ارشدنى وانت علمنى *
*وهتلاقى نور الهى نور قلبك وحياتك بالايمان بالمسيح هتلاقية فاتح احضانة بيناديك ويقولك تعالى يابنى*


----------



## أَمَة (22 يونيو 2010)

يغلق الموضوع لقدمة ولمنع مشاركات جديدة مسيئة


----------

